# Une page se tourne ?



## Marjolaine 1 (4 Août 2022)

Ce soir je suis en congés , je finis mes 2 petits contrats ….
Vacances  pour 15 jours sur la Côte d’Azur 

Quand  je reviens aucun contrat en vue ….pas d’appels depuis des mois 
j ai 60 ans et 22 ans en tant qu assistante maternelle 

je sens venir une longue période d’inactivité , et du coup beaucoup moins de motivation 

parfois je me dit que je pourrais déménager dans un coin ou il y a de la demande 
mais comment laisser mes enfants et petits-enfants , ne plus les voir régulièrement , vendre ma maison…..

des décisions seront a prendre dans les mois qui suivent  la rentrée 

 Bonnes vacances a toutes


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Août 2022)

Marjolaine 1. Déjà, passez de bonnes vacances. Profitez de ces deux semaines pour vous déconnecter des tracas et vous reconnecter à vous même. Après cette respiration, vous serez plus à même d'affronter les difficultés qui vous attendent et de décider des meilleures décisions à prendre. De tout cœur avec vous.


----------



## liline17 (4 Août 2022)

Si proche de la retraite,  ça ne vaut pas le coup de déménager. 
Mon conseil,  c'est si vous avez un entretien avec des PE, il faut leur dire que d'autres PE vont vous confier un enfant un peu plus grand que le leur, car les PE veulent que leur enfant ai des copains,  une fois qu'on a réellement en accueil un enfant,  c'est moins difficile pour avoir d'autres contrats,  si toutefois les appels reprennent. 
Vous pourriez aussi changer de métier,  on manque de  personnel auprès des personnes âgées


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour marjolaine

Profiter de vos 15 jours de vacances dans le sud ça va vous faire du bien 😉. 
Déménagez loin de vos enfants et petits enfants je pense pas que ça soit la bonne décision

Vous avez 60 ans vous êtes pas très loin de la retraite . Si vous avez des droits a pôle emploi peu être pouvez vous en profiter quelques mois le temps de retrouver des contrats tranquillement


----------



## Griselda (7 Août 2022)

En effet si près de la retraite non je ne déménagerais pas dans l'espoir d'avoir plus de contrat comme AM car rien ne dit que tu en trouverais ailleurs car souvent il faut un peu de temps pour se faire connaitre. Dans les secteurs moins actif il y a des hauts et des bas question demande donc ne t'en fait pas trop, ça peut se decanter et venir tout à coup en septembre octobre et si ce n'est pas le cas le POLEmploi t'aidera. Si vraiment je devais prendre une décision, dans ton cas, ce serait alors plutôt de trouver un autre emploi, pourquoi pas en interim en attendant? Mais pas m'éloigner de ma famille, mon cocon, mon confort. Profite de tes vacances et ne t'inquiètes pas trop.


----------



## Janou (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour dans d autres secteurs aussi il n y a plus rien comme demande Covid télétravail en campagne ça n à rien résolu Mam crèche on a pas beaucoup de demande alors vous aurez peut-être la même situation sauf en grande ville ou à peine un part qu il est remplacé pensez à votre famille ne pas déménager si près de votre retraite…


----------



## Janou (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Bonnes vacances 
Ne déménagez pas pensez à votre famille si près de la retraite 
Mam crèche Covid télétravail ont tue notre travail ces derniers temps nous non plus pas beaucoup de demande en campagne donc ça voudrait dire que vous devriez allez dans des grandes villes pour avoir un qui part un qui rentre … sacrifice pour rien…


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour moi une demande récente ! mais il est vrai que peu de demandes à voir pour la rentrée ! je n'ai pas donné suite et en parlant avec une collègue elle m'a dit que cette maman était un cassos elle ne travaille pas bref peu recommandable ... ma collègue l'a reçu au premier RV elle n'est pas venue et a prévenue très tard et au second (perso il n'y aurait pas eu de 2ème RV) la personne est arrivée dans une tenue peu adéquate qui a faire rire son mari bref elle n'a pas donné suite non plus ! depuis des années cette collègue qui avait démissionné pour la 1ère de sa vie car maman impossible n'a pas son agrément rempli ... moi pour le moment je réponds que je suis bientôt à la retraite sans précision voilà courage à toutes et tous !


----------

